

Try out the semantic desktop using Aperture - mdaniel
http://aperture.sourceforge.net/

======
mdaniel
I apologize if this is already news, but I only discovered it today. It is
_exactly_ what I was looking for when trying to manage the 10TB of HDD space I
have, but do not yet have control over it.

The submission title is a little bit of a misnomer, as Aperture only uses the
ontologies from the semantic desktop
(<http://semanticweb.org/wiki/Semantic_Desktop>), but it is close enough for a
HN title.

I hope others find this enjoyable, too.

